# Lexicon RT-10 VS Oppo DV983H...



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Having had more than a few DVD units in my 11yr love for the DVD I am curious about my Lexicon against the new Oppo unit. I have owned several Sony including flagship ES units, Panasonic, Toshiba, and Esoteric DVD-60 models and still have a Samsung HD841 and a Sony NS999ES player used in living and bedrooms and out of all models the Lexicon was hands down the best at video. After a year or two of glowing Oppo reviews and the lastest review in Stereophile I wonder if this Oppo will stack or even exceed the Lexicons performance. I hope it has the elaborate video adjustments the Lexicon does that make it great for use with Projectors. The Lexicon is not new but not old and ofcourse had a starting MSRP of $3400 but I got it as a gift anyway so money spent isnt an issue but at just $399 I am increasingly curious of the Oppo line for SD DVD unitil the new new generation of Blu Ray with internal 7.1 audio processors and analog bypass allowing me to enjoy the Audio without HDMI hit the market soon. Thanks for any help.


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

I have no experience with the oppo but i do have the lexion rt10 as well.great machine,but where it really shines is dvda/sacd.If you enjoy dvda/sacd i would say keep the lexicon.You could always buy the oppo and compare.Sell the one you dont keep.my .02


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks I do have quite a few DVD-A and SACD and yes its a great all around machine but I thought its video strength was its strong suit by a slight margin. I remember how great its initial review was across the board and for once they were spot on.


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

I actualy found it to be the opposite,dvda/sacd over video but regardless it is a very good player.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe its cables I use or Scaler in Projector or clean power I have with dedicated lines but everyone will see things different, regardless looks like we are both very happy......thats what counts!


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

superchad said:


> Maybe its cables I use or Scaler in Projector or clean power I have with dedicated lines but everyone will see things different, regardless looks like we are both very happy......thats what counts!


Absolutely! I'm not in anyway saying the video is not good.All i'm saying is that between the video and the dvda/sacd playback i just feel that the playback was the stongest.The video is still excellent.Hope you understand.I mean i had a denon 2200 which i used before and the lexicon video is better,but the dvda/sacd playback just blew the denon away.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I have never really liked Denon sound and cant understand the hype, Denon players sound average and recievers are a bit stronger segment and a most always good value but no company can make everything great.....thats why rack systems sorta disapeared.


----------

